# wire diagram - sander



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

I have searched around a little, but so far I have been unsuccessful. I have a henderson sander and I want to wire up a second truck with a control box. I have the control box and wire and a 6 prong plug. My question is this, does any one have a wire diagram for the 6 prong plug, the trailer type plug that the wire on the sander plugs onto the truCk that ends up running to the control box ? And does anyone no which is the power and which is the ground on the other plug (the two wire plug) on the henderson control box the colors are brown and white


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

O.K. here goes. Motor side, GREEN clutch, RED elec. throttle "B", BROWN elec. throttle "A", YELLOW starter solenoid, WHITE ground, BLACK engine kill switch. Truck side female. **FROM BACK OF PLUG*** M white, S black, RT green, LT yellow, GD red, A brown. On controller BROWN is HOT with FUSE. White is ground. You can call Henderson and get all manuals for free. 319/927-2828. Remember, you have to look at the truck plug from the back or the wires will be reversed. Need more help, let me know. Vinny


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

vinnys;1248061 said:


> O.K. here goes. Motor side, GREEN clutch, RED elec. throttle "B", BROWN elec. throttle "A", YELLOW starter solenoid, WHITE ground, BLACK engine kill switch. Truck side female. **FROM BACK OF PLUG*** M white, S black, RT green, LT yellow, GD red, A brown. On controller BROWN is HOT with FUSE. White is ground. You can call Henderson and get all manuals for free. 319/927-2828. Remember, you have to look at the truck plug from the back or the wires will be reversed. Need more help, let me know. Vinny


THANKYOU very much ! I wish henderson's web site had some more information/ tech support


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Give them a call and get the manuals. Covers the spreaders from top to bottom. Good luck! They are real good machines.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

vinnys;1248114 said:


> Give them a call and get the manuals. Covers the spreaders from top to bottom. Good luck! They are real good machines.


Thanks again I'm defiantly going to call them, a Manuel will be great.


----------

